# Tarpon Gone Bad



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Just Finished This One ..for You Tarpon Guys Injoy .

I Call It Tarpon Gone Bad.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice, I may have to get that done, just as soon as I finally catch one, what would be a close $$ figure for a piece like that???


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow thats awsome ur an artist


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Beautiful*

Now that's just Beautiful, how much would a masterpiece like that cost. I like it alot. Could you give me the deminsions. *Just gorgeous.*


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Fishtoys said:


> Now that's just Beautiful, how much would a masterpiece like that cost. I like it alot. Could you give me the deminsions. *Just gorgeous.*


THANKS guys put about 45 hr of labor on this repo . it was a 125 lb **** . 
The size is 4ft long by 3 feet .this is a 1/2 mount ..


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW!! Thats Awesome!!!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

If you have to ask you can't afford it.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*wrong...*

Some would just like to know how much to get out af the savings account in advance...



HEADSHAKER said:


> If you have to ask you can't afford it.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow! That is a very creative and beautiful mount LunkerBrad. Well done! Are you a taxidermist? If so I might have some birds for you to do.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

scm said:


> Wow! That is a very creative and beautiful mount LunkerBrad. Well done! Are you a taxidermist? If so I might have some birds for you to do.


 YES BUT I AM FULL AND DONT DO BIRDS I AM A MASTER FISH ARTIST ONLY 7 IN THE STATE THAT ARE MASTERS .I LIKE TO PAINT FISH. THANKS ..


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

*jack of all trades*

look at you, i'l keep you in mind and maybe send some buisness your way, lot of trout fishin buddies. bad erss tarpon.


----------

